# Resorts in Mexico suspected of drugging, robbing, and/or raping/assaulting tourists



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Jul 21, 2017)

Resorts in Mexico suspected of drugging tourists

_The scene at the swim-up bar at the Mexican resort where Abbey Conner was pulled listless from the pool in January was full of young tourists last month when an attorney hired by Conner’s family showed up.

It wasn’t surprising. It was a typical scene at an all-inclusive five-star resort where foreigners from both sides of the equator flock to escape their cold winters.

But as he watched, the attorney noticed something disturbing.

“They serve alcoholic drinks with alcohol of bad quality and in great amounts, mixing different types of drinks,” he wrote in his native Spanish.

That single paragraph, buried near the end of a four-page report summarizing how 20-year-old Conner drowned within a couple hours of arriving at the Iberostar Hotel & Resorts' Paraiso del Mar, offers a possible lead in the investigation into her death.

And it could shed light on the circumstances surrounding numerous reports from others who have told the Milwaukee Journal Sentinel they experienced sickness, blackouts and injuries after drinking at Iberostar and other resorts around Cancun and Playa del Carmen in recent months.

They told the Journal Sentinel they believe they were drugged or the alcohol may have been tainted. They questioned how they could fall into a stupor so quickly. And whether they had been targeted.

Was it robbery? In one case, two teenage brothers from Minnesota on vacation with their parents woke up covered in mud, with no shirts or shoes and their wallets and cellphones missing. They had gotten separated during the night. One had a severe rash all over his legs. Neither could remember what happened.

Sexual assault? One Wisconsin woman interviewed by the Journal Sentinel said she was assaulted while both she and her husband were unconscious — something supported by an exam done by her OB-GYN when she returned to Neenah. Her husband woke up with a broken hand — a “boxer’s break” that his doctor said likely resulted from hitting someone — but also no memory of what had happened.

Extortion? In at least three cases, travelers reported that local hospitals, part of the Hospiten chain, appeared to be gouging them, demanding large sums of cash. One man was told to take a cab to an ATM. The vacationers suspected Iberostar might be in cahoots with the medical company. The resort contracts with Hospiten and refers sick and injured guests to Hospiten's facilities.  Abbey Conner's family paid about $17,000 to a small medical clinic south of Playa del Carmen and within several hours paid tens of thousands more to a hospital in Cancun, north of the resort, where Abbey and her brother were transferred. 

Others can find no motive for their suspected drugging...
_
I haven't been to Mexico since about 2002 or 2003, and I don't have any intention of going anytime soon.


----------



## S.J. (Jul 21, 2017)

Hispanics are known for their criminal activity and violence.


----------



## PurpleOwl (Jul 21, 2017)

S.J. said:


> Hispanics are known for their criminal activity and violence.


You're thinking of white people


----------



## S.J. (Jul 21, 2017)

PurpleOwl said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Hispanics are known for their criminal activity and violence.
> ...


Not hardly.
These 10 Countries Have The World's Highest Murder Rates | HuffPost


----------



## waltky (Aug 22, 2018)

*Tourist town tragedy in Mexico...*
*



*
*8 dead bodies found on streets of Mexican resort city Cancun*



_Aug 22nd 2018  — Prosecutors say they have found a total of eight dead bodies on the streets of the Mexican resort city of Cancun, with two bodies dumped at two spots and four others found shot to death individually._


> The bodies of a man and a woman were found in an abandoned taxi Tuesday, and the dismembered bodies of two men were found in several plastic bags at another spot.
> 
> Also Tuesday, one man was found bound and shot to death. The prosecutors' office for the state of Quintana Roo said another man was killed while lying in a hammock, yet another was found shot and covered in a plastic bag.
> 
> ...



See also:

*Cancun horror as 8 bodies, including 2 dismembered in bags, found on streets*
*22 Aug.`18 - Eight bodies -- two of which were dismembered and shoved in plastic bags -- were discovered on the streets of the Mexican resort city Cancun, prosecutors said Tuesday.*


> *Authorities made two of the eight grisly discoveries at midnight Monday in the trunk of a taxi, Rivera Maya News reported. A man and a woman were found dead inside the vehicle’s trunk parked outside the Chedraui de la Multiplaza shopping mall, according to the report.  The taxi driver fled the car before police arrived.  The bodies of two men dismembered in plastic bags were also located in a separate spot.*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## Gracie (Aug 22, 2018)

Know a guy here in town that just sold his home and all he owns and is moving to Mexico.

Foolish.


----------

